# Bought amazon firestick



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Well I went and bought a new gadget today I bought myself an Amazon firestick










All plugged in and working great :thumbsup:

now to try and get Kodi to work on it and I will be sorted :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2016)

jsud2002 said:


> now to try and get Kodi to work on it


 who's she? is she pretty? :wink:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Bruce said:


> who's she? is she pretty? :wink:


 She's sexy lol


----------



## SilentBob (Jul 15, 2015)

I keep meaning to do this myself....few of my buddies have done it, and they swear by it. One even cancelled sky afterwards.

Good luck, would be interested to hear what you think.


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Let me guess it requires good internet.

Where I live it is less than 1 meg speed still lol.

Superfast Britain my ar+e


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

There is a better option, but you need to buy a NOW TV box and £80 subscription


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2016)

what is the minimum internet speed required?


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

four words , sat receivers with " line ",, and I don't pay sky a penny anymore robbing gits.! you need a sat receiver and internet ! and 800 channels are yours

faze kinda beat me to it!!

deano


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2016)

i have an openbox v8s and cant figure what its all about, can someone pm me with details please ??


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

pm sent bruce

deano


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

deano1956 said:


> four words , sat receivers with " line


 Do you need a sat dish for these to wok?

I have found information on sat receivers but what is `line'? Sky has always looked expensive but then they have their sport and F1 channels which surely you do not get with just any sat receiver.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

yeay I got Kodi to work so I am a happy chappy now :biggrin:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

I have had an HD Technomate satellite receiver for some years. Eutelsat and Astra FOC. Sky - what's that.....?

mike


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

richy176 said:


> Do you need a sat dish for these to wok?
> 
> I have found information on sat receivers but what is `line'? Sky has always looked expensive but then they have their sport and F1 channels which surely you do not get with just any sat receiver.


 yes you need a dish, so if you have sky sack them off , and get a sat box, the line is well its delicate not strictly cosher and best not for open forum in case we get out hands slapped :laugh: , pm sent

deano


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Enjoy John......im guessing Kodi or another Siri or Cortana :band:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Like xellos99 my internet connection is pish and I get nothing but excuses from my ISP.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

jsud2002 said:


> yeay I got Kodi to work so I am a happy chappy now :biggrin:


 "Mobdro" is a decent live TV app to have on your firestick, check out "top tutorials" on YouTube.


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

xellos99 said:


> Let me guess it requires good internet.
> 
> Where I live it is less than 1 meg speed still lol.
> 
> Superfast Britain my ar+e


 Funny you should say that. Slightly OT but Vodafone tried to get me to take their deal and when I told him our broadband wasn't up to it and that we get a max 2mb on a good day he laughed and said "we can do better than that". Then came back a few seconds later to say that our area wasn't even on his list !


----------



## Pharmo (Jan 1, 2014)

jsud2002 said:


> yeay I got Kodi to work so I am a happy chappy now :biggrin:


 What's the easiest way to install Kodi on there buddy...any links. Quite a bit of different info out on Google!

cheers


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Pharmo said:


> What's the easiest way to install Kodi on there buddy...any links. Quite a bit of different info out on Google!
> 
> cheers


 I have sent a PM


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Well had the fire stick since Thursday and I love it everything works as it should UNTIL my stepson comes home from work and his laptop goes on xbox goes pn and whatever else he has and bang I loose wifi signal . So the stick is going back to the shop and I will look for something I can hard wire to the internet


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

I gave up on the fire stick and even when I run Kodi on the PC, I still had issues.

Went over to NOW TV box and a PLEX account with a facebook group and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

jsud2002 said:


> Well had the fire stick since Thursday and I love it everything works as it should UNTIL my stepson comes home from work and his laptop goes on xbox goes pn and whatever else he has and bang I loose wifi signal . So the stick is going back to the shop and I will look for something I can hard wire to the internet


 I have run a firestick with around 4 mobile phones, a couple of tablets and a laptop all on the same network and no problems. Only time I couldn't view was when my daughter was downloading a game to her PS4 and in that situation I told her to download it overnight so it wasn't taking all the bandwidth.

Depending how much you want to spend you can get a MXQ box for around £15-20(I use one in the bedroom) from the likes of gearbest or something like a minix system for £80-100.


----------



## rhino2k (Oct 17, 2014)

The 4K FireTv is far superior to the Firesticks, I have both and could not live without them!


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I have decided to use Kodi on my laptop and run a HDMI from laptop to tv . Need to put the cable in trunking though as loose wires here and there are my pet hate .


----------



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

On the firestick try to get paradox running over the top of kodi. You will find plenty of tutorials online. Honestly its by far the best kodi build ive found to date.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I like ares wizard as it comes with a lot of pre built builds currently using Jarvis ccm


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

I use RedorBlack build on Kodi but have also used Merlin Balinor aswell. I did use to have Paradox before it was Paradox, it was called BlackBox and was very good but I felt it declined when the guy that built it gave it over to Paradox guys.


----------



## Mr Rogers (Jul 30, 2016)

I love my firestick with Kodi. Lots of options in there and easy to install/uninstall useful add ons.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

quick update on this , so the firestick went back and I bought a m8s plus android box instead which arrived on Wednesday and since then I bought a starter pack of powerline plugs so it is now hard wired . We used it last night to watch a movie and all was good a nice steady stream at 720 so all in all very happy :thumbs_up:


----------



## vadiro (Jul 21, 2016)

Just curious, you can get dolby or dts sound with it?


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

vadiro said:


> Just curious, you can get dolby or dts sound with it?


 I think you get Dolby but not 100% certain I will check and get back to you


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

vadiro said:


> Just curious, you can get dolby or dts sound with it?


 just had a quick google search and i think it does support dolby and surround sound

http://www.kodisimplified.com/how-do-i/surround-sound/


----------



## vadiro (Jul 21, 2016)

Kodi is for sure supporting them, but I am not sure about the firestick.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

as mentioned earlier I sent my firestick back as I wasnt really that happy with it


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Sideload Phoenix on your firestick.

You'll be amazed at what's available and how up to date it is (!)


----------

